# 95 maxima coil arcing



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

I recently got a really good deal on a 95 maxima for my wife. It has 101000 miles on it and seems to have been taken care of pretty well. We have had it for about 6 mo now and i am having a persistant problem. The car seems to stumble on acceleration, and has a small miss at driving speed. When i popped the hood to check things out, i noticed that one or more of the coils are arcing to the intake. Could this possibly be the plug wires, or do i need to replace these coils? The way it is running is causing the ECU to throw 02 codes, and knock sensor codes. I just wanted to ask before i went and spent a ton of money on parts.

Also, Recently, the rear main seal has started to leak. It leaves about a 3 inch puddle under the car every time we drive it. Could this be caused by the uneven stresses on the motor due to the missing, or am i gonna have to pull the transaxle to replace this seal. I have alot of experience working on cars, but i am more old school. (see attached link) So i am not afraid to get my hands dirty.
http://www.home.earthlink.net/~jnrwacker/


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd replace the coils, there not too expensive. On the rear seal, you're going to have to get dirty... definitely not caused by the missing...


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

DEFINITELY REPLACE THE COILS, AND FROM WHAT I'VE LEARNED SINCE GETTING MY 96<BOUGHT AT 75,000, NOW HAS 182,000 ORIGINAL MILES> AT AROUND 100,000 OR SO THE MAIN SEALS WEAR OUT MINE WAS THE FRONT, JUST TO SAVE YOU THE HEADACHE I HAD GO AHEAD AND PULL THE MOTOR AND REPLACE BOTH, SINCE YOU'VE GOT ALOT OF MILES GO AHEAD AND INSPECT EVERYTHING YOU CAN BEFORE PUTTING THE MOTOR BACK IN


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

friggin coils are $100 a peice!!!!! I will live with the oil leak thank you very much.


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

I DID TO FOR AWHILE AND IT'LL BE OK AS LONG AS YOU DON'T LOOK FOR ANYMORE POWER UNDER THE HOOD, AND REMEMBER IF OIL CAN GET OUT DIRT CAN GET IN


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

AND I REALLY WOULD LOVE TO CHECK OUT YOUR RX7, I'VE BEEN THINKING OF A 240SX 350 CONVERSION, HOW MUCH OF A HEADACHE WAS YOUR SWAP???


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

The Rx7 swap has been an absolute blast. Super easy swap to do. Instead of doing a 240SX conversion, try an rx7. They are a dime a dozen due to the pre-mature death of their crappy stock powerplants. You can get a good body and interior for a few hundred bucks. 

Check out www.v8rx7.com and www.thewrongmotor.com


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

cool i'll look into the rx7's, the main reason i wanted to use a 240 was weight but if a 350 will fit into the rx7, and the rx7 only weighs like 3-4 hundred more pounds, i'll definitely have to consider it. did you use a carburated engine or fuel injected, was the stock rear parts<rear end, axles> able to handle the gobs of low end torque and if a 350 with fit shouldn't a 400 small block fit to????


----------

